# Technique Names



## Bob Hubbard (May 24, 2006)

Ok, I'm watching a few videos with a friend a while back, and he's running off what all the techniques were. I realize that they probably have some differences in naming between styles, but is there any way to pull together a glossary of sorts for us clueless types so we at least can follow?


----------



## crushing (May 24, 2006)

I think I found the right google keyword combination with grappling + techniques.

I'm not going to vouch for how good these links are, but hopefully they are helpful start.

http://www.grapplearts.com/Technique-List.htm

http://austinjiujitsu.com/budo/bjj/chapter-nav.html

http://judoinfo.com/techdrw.htm

http://www.judoinfo.com/techjudo.htm


----------

